# Schwarzes Rieseninsekt oder Libellenprolarve?



## tina (6. Sep. 2004)

Hallo, alle Ihr neuen resp. alten Forumsmitglieder,

nach ner halben Stunde habe ich es endlich auch geschafft, mich einzuloggen. Aber bei mir dauert das ja immer etwas länger  
Tjonge, jonge, Tommi, da haste dich ja mächtig ins Zeuch gelecht, um das neue Forum zu eröffnen. die Neuerungen sehen gut aus, ich hoffe aber, dass ich auch noch mit ihnen umgehen kann, ich, so als Blondie  
Aber nun zum Test, hähähä. Ich will ein Foto reinstellen! Schaun wir mal, ob das so bei dir funktioniert, bei den anderen nämlich nich!

Also: Ich habe heute ein mordsmäßiges Insekt am Gartenteichrand aufgespürt. Nicht im, sondern bestenfalls am Wasser. Das Vieh ist 3 cm lang und rabenschwarz. Es sieht aus wie ein Riesenameisentermitenkäferskorpion, kann also sein Abdomen nach oben ausstrecken, ist aber nicht in der Lage, Gläser hochzukrabbeln. 
Anfangs dachte ich, dass ich so ein Vieh nie im Internet spezifizieren könnte, bin dann aber beim Surfen auf - jow, jetzt haltet euch fest - _Großlibellenprolarven_ gestoßen 8), die zumindest eine etwaige Ähnlichkeit zu meinem Monstervieh aufweisen. Tatsächlich gibt es Libellen, die ihre Eier außerhalb des Teiches legen, so daß die Prolarven ein wenig krabbeln müssen, um ins Wasser zu gelangen. Das Prolarvenstadium dauert nur extrem kurze Zeit. Habe mein Monster auch wieder am Teich entlassen, das aber sofort unter einem Stein verschwand, so daß ich nicht mehr beobachten konnte, ob es sich jetzt allen Ernstes um eine Großlibellenprolarve handelt oder um ein Riesenameisentermitenkäferskorpion   
Wißt Ihr mehr?????
viele liebe Grüße an alle, die mich kennen, oder auch nich 8) 
tina


----------



## Frank (7. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Tina,

ich hab mal ein bisschen gegooglet. Bei deinem __ Käfer handelt es sich wahrscheinlich um einen schwarzen Moderkäfer. Vorsicht: Hab gelesen, die kleinen Viecher können auch Menschen empfindlich beißen.   

Hier mal eine Adresse, wo du noch mehr über deinen Käfer erfahren kannst:

http://www.insektenbox.de/kaefer/schwmo.htm

MfG
Frank


----------



## tina (7. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Frank,
yep, dat isser. Danke für die prompte und richtige Antwort.
Liebe Grüße
Tina


----------

